# Girl Drowns Puppies



## HuskyH-2

Dunno if you guys have heard about the story I just caught wind of it today and looked it up online. I'm not sure how old the video is but its pretty disturbing.

Never seen anything quite like it. This girl and her friend video taping it have serious fucking issues and are probably going to be if not already sociopathic killers.

Anyway here is the video, your most likely gonna be pissed after watching it if you do.......consider yourself warned

Girl Throws Puppies Into River [Disturbing Video] - IndyPosted


----------



## Guest

HuskyH-2 said:


> Dunno if you guys have heard about the story I just caught wind of it today and looked it up online. I'm not sure how old the video is but its pretty disturbing.
> 
> Never seen anything quite like it. This girl and her friend video taping it have serious fucking issues and are probably going to be if not already sociopathic killers.
> 
> Anyway here is the video, your most likely gonna be pissed after watching it if you do.......consider yourself warned
> 
> Girl Throws Puppies Into River [Disturbing Video] - IndyPosted


I saw this last night... seriously disgusting. I hope they find them. I don't know how anybody could laugh as they pick adorable puppies out of a bucket and throw them into the river. This makes me sick. I was trying to figure out which language they were speaking..


----------



## Sam1974

sick fuckos.. they need to be water boarded when they are caught. see how THEY like being fucked with.
this makes me so sick i could puke!


----------



## Robert35

Someone should throw her into a very large river that goes over the falls.


----------



## GeepNutt

The Moonbats will portray her as a victim of society.....

And they are sure they could fix her up with a bottle of pills (taxpayer funded of course) and some hugs!


----------



## CJIS

It should read "Puppies drown psycho bitch girl"


----------



## 7costanza

Im not even going to watch the video.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I would really love to see what kind of bag it is who could shit out a cruel, soulless bitch like that.
Her mother must have been a fucking whore 1st class.


----------



## Harley387

HuskyH-2,
Don't you EVER, post a link like this again. I've seen some real grisly s**t in my time, but NOBODY needs to see video of puppies being thrown into a river. I shall continue to hate you for 15 more minutes........then I'll be over it.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

I couldn't bear to watch it. I simply can not stand to see animals hurt.


----------



## cc3915

I'm with 7 and BIL and anyone else who won't/can't watch it. Not knocking it being posted here though.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Harley387 said:


> HuskyH-2,
> Don't you EVER, post a link like this again. I've seen some real grisly s**t in my time, but NOBODY needs to see video of puppies being thrown into a river. I shall continue to hate you for 15 more minutes........then I'll be over it.


You know I do actually feel bad, I thought about it a while before i posted it. That's why I tried to be pretty upfront about the content of the video instead of just springing it on the unexpected.


----------



## jedediah1

i'd rather watch people being shot in the head than click that


----------



## Mozzarella

Hope the little fuckers can swim and grow up to bite her fucking face off. Twisted bitch. Now thats out of my system, carry on.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I like USMCMP5811's image much better:smug:


----------



## EnforceOfficer

I watched it...Pretty bad, anyone know if this has been reported to the BiH Federation Police yet ?


----------



## GARDA

I want to believe that there is a special place waiting in HELL for people like her,
and that other dog murderering piece-of-shit with a similar QB Rating... ain't that right Mr. Vick?


----------



## Kilvinsky

OUt of a morbid curiouslty I clicked on the link. At the second yipping puppie I HAD to exit out. Had I watched the whole thing, I would have either vomited, cried like an idiot or began to holler various curse words at these two disgusting pieces of garbage. My daughter is up, so I don't want her seeing or hearing me doing any of those.

May they both rot in hell.

And I understand why you might post this Husky, but I have to agree with Harley to some degree (I don't hate you) in not wanting something like this posted again. Why give those useless bags of elephant spit the publicity, unless it's shown in court and at their torture to show why torture is just in this case.

Filth, absolute filth. And those whores might get knocked up some day and have a child. God, I beg you, make them sterile otherwise what will become of their offspring? I cannot believe for one second that either would ever be a worthwhile parent.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

USMCMP5811 said:


> I thought you were ......................


Were what ?


----------



## uspresident1

Nothing a Big Boy Caprice cement bath won't fix.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

USMCMP5811 said:


> Contacting the authorities over there.............................


My Serbo-Croatian language skills are rustier than an 1988 Hyundai...:smug:

---------- Post added at 13:03 ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 ----------

The police over in Bosna know about it

http://www.startribune.com/world/101968678.html


----------



## TRPDiesel

So just seeing that as the very first headline pissed me off. God help them if I ever catch somebody doing something like that...


----------



## Mozzarella

Wonder what people would think of me (not really) if they were to view a video of me stuffing her face into a pile of shit, prior to watching her horrendous act? What comes around, goes around. Can't happen soon enough though.


----------



## jettsixx

This type of stuff happens more than people think or want to think. Most courts around here either throw it out or dont take it seriously. I say we need an animal court. After all we have superior court juvi court, housing court, civil court. Why not an animal court. If you really want to be pissed check this site:

Pet-Abuse.Com - Home


----------



## Kilvinsky

LawMan3 said:


> COME ON!! Where's Darwin when you need him?! This disgusting little piece of scum needs to eat a heaping portion karma in the form of a torturous death that is so outrageously and excruciatingly long and painful, that is of an unimaginable, unspeakable nature. I genuinely hope you rot in the deepest crevice of hell, you filthy, souless c*nt.


Let me guess, you're a dog person.


----------



## quality617

jettsixx said:


> This type of stuff happens more than people think or want to think. Most courts around here either throw it out or dont take it seriously. I say we need an animal court. After all we have superior court juvi court, housing court, civil court. Why not an animal court. If you really want to be pissed check this site:
> 
> Pet-Abuse.Com - Home


It depends on which court you go to. Some DA's and judges are very gung-ho over animal abuse cases, but I've met a few who could care less. One actually told me "I've got people cases to work on, but I'll try to get around to your dead dog case if I can".

And yes, I'll tell you first hand, in Mass it happens far more often than anyone could imagine. I'm currently on active duty, and to kill some time, I'm archiving old work files. I've got a couple hundred hours of video,and probably thousands of photos to catalog and digitize. All stomach turners.


----------



## Cinderella

*Police hunt teenage girl filmed throwing live puppies into river after *
*YouTube clip sparks global outrage*

I hope they catch her...
Police are investigating a video appearing to show a Bosnian girl throwing 
six puppies into a fast-flowing river after the clip sparked global outrage 
this week.

The unnamed blonde girl features in the horrific online clip, sparking 
numerous efforts to expose her.

Animals rights group 'Flekice' (Spots) filed a complaint to police claiming 
that the girl seen on the video, originally posted on YouTube, came from 
the central town of Bugojno.

Another animal rights group - SOS, which is based in Sarajevo, also 
claimed to have information confirming the location of the girl, who was 
reportedly filmed by her brother.

Velimir Ivanisevic from the group said he received an email that allegedly 
identifies her as a teenager from the central Bosnian town of Bugojno.

Read more: Police hunt teenage girl in YouTube clip filmed throwing live puppies into river | Mail Online


----------



## Sam1974

I never watched the video but I have dealt with and continue to deal with pieces of shit like this. 
No punishment can make up for this cruelty.


----------



## jettsixx

Sam1974 said:


> No punishment can make up for this cruelty.


I dont know about that SAM, I still vote for this for the punishment:

Scaphism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kilvinsky

I didn't realize she was over THERE. I didn't watch enough to really hear her speak. Sad to think that all nations of the earth have something like this living there.


----------



## mpd61

After watching this I sincerely hope we all donate some more $$$ to ASPCA/ MSPCA and I would love to be the Animal Cop who catches some twisted person(s) who could be capable of this. Think of what they're capable of developing into...YIKES!
:stomp:


----------



## kwflatbed

Police track down teenage girl filmed throwing live puppies into a river

Read more: Puppy throwing girl tracked down by police | Mail Online


----------



## HuskyH-2

kwflatbed said:


> Police track down teenage girl filmed throwing live puppies into a river
> 
> Read more: Puppy throwing girl tracked down by police | Mail Online


The Power of the internet is pretty nuts. didn't take long to get her.


----------

